# Specialized SX Trail 2005



## Nargs11 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello, I have a 2005 Specialized SX Trail Floating around and it doesn’t get used, I have had this crazy idea to turn it in to a 'PIG' DH Bike, Was just looking to see if anyone has done this or if anyone has any ideas and I will post progress. Would like it to be a fairly Budget build. Should be able to get hold of a set of 888 Double Crowns off a mate to start. Looking for Ideas. Thanks


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

too much travel will kill the headtube.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Is that one of those new folding Specialized bikes? It's a shame you can only fold them up once.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

put a totem on it. not dualcrown.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

SamL3227 said:


> put a totem on it. not dualcrown.


A Totem has the same A-C measurement so same leverage as that 888. It's also neary as stiff. I recon its got an equal chance of ripping your headtube off. That generation of SX Trail was barely strong enough for its intended use, remember the broken chainstays? It's not to be confused with the recent version that came with a 7" fork.


----------

